# big bore air rifle



## knoxrocks222

any thoughts on the .50cal dragon slayer 3000psi air rifle

ive killed deer these calibers.... .223, .260, .270, and a .308 

i have also killed one with a .500mag smith&wesson hand cannon

now my intrest is getting one with an air rifle

what i wanted to know is anyone has any experience with these big bore air rifles? this year im going to donate all my deer to the hunters for the hungry, i have enough frozen deer meat to last a life time haha

please share ur thoughs
knox c.


----------



## kg333

Personally, I think the Dragon Slayer sounds kinda small for taking a deer, but I would've said the same thing for a .223. Can't say I've heard of anyone trying the air rifle, though, it sounds like an interesting challenge.

KG


----------



## knoxrocks222

i shot my first deer when i was 8 years old with an old bolt action .223 that my grandfather gave me lol the recoil was little to none and i shot her in the spine and severed it, i think thats the only reason she went down....but never the less i got her with the .223

as for the dragon slayer here is just alittle info i gathered, i think it will be plenty to take down a buck or doe

Velocity of the 225-grain Pelletman bullets ranged between a high of 613 f.p.s. and a low of 581 f.p.s. for five shots on a fresh 3,000 psi fill. The average for a five-shot string was 601 f.p.s., but the average for the first three shots was a healthy 609 f.p.s. That velocity gives an energy of 185.34 foot-pounds of energy. The start screen of the chronograph was set five feet from the muzzle and the day was 72 degrees F, with a humidity of 80 percent.


knox c


----------



## GySgt1811

*GySgt1811*

FWIW, a .45 ACP is 230 grains at 750 to 850 fps. It's illegal for deer in Indiana.


----------



## knoxrocks222

the round in question is a .50 cal projectile


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Well, the Austrians and Swiss gave Napoleon conniptions, when they issued big-bore air rifles to special troops, and sent them out to kill French soldiers.
And the Lewis and Clark expedition carried one, and shot both deer and antelope with it.

This modern one sounds like a close-range-only weapon, but deer are most often close-range-only targets, so it ought to work OK, if you do your part.


----------



## kg333

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, the Austrians and Swiss gave Napoleon conniptions, when they issued big-bore air rifles to special troops, and sent them out to kill French soldiers.
> And the Lewis and Clark expedition carried one, and shot both deer and antelope with it.
> 
> This modern one sounds like a close-range-only weapon, but deer are most often close-range-only targets, so it ought to work OK, if you do your part.


That's a very good point, Steve, I'd forgotten that the Lewis and Clark expedition used one. It's believed to be this one, which seems to have comparable specs to the one you're considering, knox.

KG


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Nobody knows who the maker of the Lewis and Clark Expedition's air rifle may have been, although there have been a few learned conjectures published about it.
It most probably was not one of the Austrian military models, however.

Thanks for the Wiki-link!


----------



## GySgt1811

*GySgt1811*



knoxrocks222 said:


> the round in question is a .50 cal projectile


Yes, I know that. I'm mentioning comparable bullet weight and cartridge velocity. 225 grains is less weight than the .45 FMJ and with a slightly larger cross section and less than half of the velocity penetration will suffer and the ability for a humane kill is poor at best. There's no doubt one could wound the deer, (and it would eventually die if only from infection) but there's a question of ethical hunting here. Just a thought for those who care about such things.


----------



## knoxrocks222

well theres videos online of the dragon slayer droping a bison and a handfull of them killing deer.

^^^where do you think im planning on shootin the deer in the leg hahaha if its a doe or a non wall hangin buck they are gettin one to the head, if its a wall hanger he will recieve on to the heart.

i completely forgot about the lewis and clark air rifle, im pretty dead set on getting one, and i plan on getting a deer with it, and when i do ill video it for yall lol, i think its going to be pretty effective.

thanks 
knox c


----------



## kg333

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nobody knows who the maker of the Lewis and Clark Expedition's air rifle may have been, although there have been a few learned conjectures published about it.
> It most probably was not one of the Austrian military models, however.
> 
> Thanks for the Wiki-link!


Ah, my bad on that conjecture then...appears the article with that particular claim had a large "citation needed" that I missed.

I think GySgt1811 highlighted the main point here...it's going to be quite possible to kill a deer with an air rifle as described, but the question remains on whether it is ethical to do so.

KG


----------



## knoxrocks222

just as ethical as bow hunting in my oppinion i mean shooting a carbon shaft through the heart and letting it bleed out, but i bow hunt every year.


----------



## GargoyleDan

knoxrocks222 said:


> any thoughts on the .50cal dragon slayer 3000psi air rifle
> 
> ive killed deer these calibers.... .223, .260, .270, and a .308
> 
> i have also killed one with a .500mag smith&wesson hand cannon
> 
> now my intrest is getting one with an air rifle
> 
> what i wanted to know is anyone has any experience with these big bore air rifles? this year im going to donate all my deer to the hunters for the hungry, i have enough frozen deer meat to last a life time haha
> 
> please share ur thoughs
> knox c.


I build a .45 caliber air rifle called the Gargoyle. It will shoot a 143 grain round ball with a 2800 psi fill 1020-1040 fps. With a 3000 psi fill we shoot a 225 grain hardcast flat-nosed conical at 940-950 fps. At 50 yards, you can easily put 3 round balls inside an inch (assuming you can do the same with any other rifle).
I just shipped a rifle to a fellow in Michigan who took it hunting in Wyoming. 2 days, 2 shots with round balls at 65-75 yards, 2 mule deer. One buck and one doe. The buck was shot through the shoulder blade and the bullet broke the other front leg. The doe ran about 100 yards before collapsing.
Shot placement is everything with air rifles, just as bow hunting. There is no hydrostatic shock like a high powered rifle has, so kill shots are done with placement.
http://Adventuresinairguns.com


----------



## knoxrocks222

thanks for the info if you could pm me or post up some info with prices and what not i may have you build me one if the price is right 

thanks again 
knox c.


----------

